# Proud Mummy moments :)



## maisie78

Love this idea from my pity thread ;) I'll start...

Gabriella cam sit herself up independently now and is so fast at rolling she can clear the length of a room in seconds :)
We were singing nursery rhymes a few days ago. I just stopped to talk to oh and realised Gabriella was humming the tune to Horsey Horsey Don't you Stop lol. I was very proud!!


----------



## mummy2o

This is a good idea.

Oss (7) read a page from a book he has never seen before to his little sister with a little help. This is pretty impressive for him as normally he just memorises the books and 'pretends' to read them.


----------



## sequeena

:thumbup:

My son has done so well recently. He is babbling non stop and parroted b for bee this morning.

He didn't fall over much today (hypermobile so wears boots that go up over his ankles but it has been warm so he's in sandals).


----------



## gezma

My son (3.5 years) can't speak one word, but can do a 25 piece puzzle with no help, I'm so proud of him.


----------



## DonnaBallona

my 19m old signed 'train' for the first time whilst on the underground on the way to an appt last week :) it's his first sign and he doesn't say anything so I'm very proud :)


----------



## Feathers

DD finally has managed to be able to listen to a short book (one sentence per page) and point to the pictures. She's also taken to 'reading' herself after she has her story time and kiss goodnight (for 5-10 minutes) and is babbling a 'story' to herself in conversation sounding tones. It's so cute and I'm so proud of her :)


----------



## emmi26

Slightly over excited today :) 
Harry saw daddy drink some water from his plastic cup and put it down Harry came over put his fingers in the water and splashed it ( he is water mad lol ) then he picked up the cup it was too heavy for him so he leaned his head right over and started licking the water !! He eventually ended up tipping it all over himself but it's the first time he has ever imitated anything he drinks from a baby bottle as he can't drink any other way. 
He totally amazed me today lol autism global development delay hypermobility and hypotonia nothings going to stop Harry lol 

Emma


----------



## RachA

Earlier this week Esther peddled her trike!! I'm so excited about it. She's apparently done it at preschool once but her key worker wasn't watching closely enough so didn't know if she'd peddled it or if the trike was moving (it was on a slight incline) and Esther just had her feet on the peddles. 
This time though she proper peddled it-I honestly thought she was never going to get it :)


----------



## bananabump

Leo did a poo on the toilet at nursery today. He still can't talk but managed to communicate what he wanted. It's the first time he's done that at nursery so I'm glad we're heading in the right direction with potty training!


----------



## emmi26

Ok it's the hormones but these amazing special children we have are making me cry I love reading these stories 
Superheroes all of them :) 

Emma


----------



## Tor

DS1 has recently started picking those little dandelion flower things out of the garden and blows on them. He also picked a stone up when I asked yesterday and I showed him to the garden and told him to put it outside and HE DID!!!! He shows hardly any understanding and is very much in his own world so this was fab :)


----------



## maisie78

I love all of these little moments that mean so much to us all :thumbup:

Although I didn't get to see it because we were out Gabriella apparently crawled a couple of shuffles yesterday at her Grandparents :) I knew she was getting ready because she has been up on her hands and knees for quite a while now. I don't think she will be much of a crawler because really why would you go head first anywhere if you can't see where you are going? :winkwink: But this is still a massive achievement.


----------



## sethsmummy

maisie78 said:


> Love this idea from my pity thread ;) I'll start...
> 
> Gabriella cam sit herself up independently now and is so fast at rolling she can clear the length of a room in seconds :)
> We were singing nursery rhymes a few days ago. I just stopped to talk to oh and realised Gabriella was humming the tune to Horsey Horsey Don't you Stop lol. I was very proud!!

this must be a popular song... Seth has in the last couple week started singing this all by himself and row row your boat <3 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3fjyhjRNqk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1yfT3EsoU8

he has also started talking in full sentences :D we are so excited for this to finally be happening :D


----------



## sequeena

Thomas has just discovered Go Diego Go and loves it. He's started interacting with it so whenever Diego asks a question he keeps saying no. He is so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## RachA

Esther's just given up her dummy. It's still early days but it's going well. She does keep asking for it but it's generally only before going to bed and when she wakes up :)


----------



## maisie78

Gabriella got her first cane this week. It's so little and cute lol. She has already started holding it although she nearly smashed the tv cabinet by swinging it, good job it's toughened glass :) Mostly she has just chewed it so far haha.





Eta: not sure why the photos are on the side, using my phone


----------



## mummy2o

My son had sports day today. Which is a big change from usual routine and the fact it was really hot so had a bad to begin with. He managed to take part in two events and helped his team come first. So proud of him and his friend Alice who also has additional needs on his team. Also very proud that all their team mates accepted them and allowed them to help with no arguing.


----------

